# Dropping The Toyhauler Idea - Going With A Bunkhouse



## Rollrs45 (May 7, 2007)

After much consideration and thought, Marcy and I have decided to go the bunkhouse route instead of getting a toyhauler. We found the model we wanted (Keystone Outback Sydney 329 FBH) at Holman's and the price was great! I then remembered another dealer in the Michigan/Ohio area that beat the deal we were getting from Holmans, back when we were looking at the Cougar. I contacted the sales associate at Generals RV I had been dealing with and inquired about buying the Sydney from them. After discussing the unit with their general manager, the salesman contacted me back and beat Holmans by $1,500.00. I called my banker immediately and began drawing up the paperwork.

Before I sign..... has anyone heard anything about General's RV? If all goes well I'll be heading to Ohio in the next week or two and bringing home our new Fifth Wheel.

Mike


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

If they beat Holmans they did really well. Did you check with Lakeshore??

I have head of General but for the life of me I can not remember if it was good or bad, so since it did not stick to the old grey matter I would have to say they didn't have really bad reviews.

Have a fun road trip.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Sorry, no info on that dealer, but wife and I also gave up no a 5er and decided on the (yet to be released) Outback 301BQ

Question - If you were thinking of a Toy Hauler, you must have "toys". Now that you are going with a 5th wheel, you loose the bed of the truck to carry toys. What were your toys and how are you resolving the issue of getting them to the campground?

We were going to go the TH route, but just couldn't find one we loved...they all seemed too "garage like" on the inside.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

We've been to the general RV in Mi. It's a whole chain of RV stores. They were never willing to deal. Of course that was before the economy went south.

Not the best reviews on service around here, but I have no specific info.


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

If it's General RV, they are a very large RV dealer with 6 or 7 locations that share inventory between the different dealerships. Most of the
locations are in Michigan but I think they have one in Canton Ohio also. My experience with them has not been either good or bad but
when I bought my Outback they were not matching Lakeshore or Holmans pricing. Things may have changed since then. I think I read
a post a while ago about someone buying a new Outback from the Canton location recently and maybe they will chime in.


----------



## puffer (Aug 28, 2008)

If you have kept up with my General Rv Saga then you may reconsider. Now keep in mind my issue was not totally General Rvs fault,(mainly Keystones fault),but i think General could have pushed the issue harder to get my rv fixed within now almost 6 months. It took some harsh words to get them on the ball and to keep me updated. Now they call every 3-4 days to give me updates and God willing it will be delivered to my home after 5.5 months TOMARROW! Because of all the delays they have met my demands and They washed,waxed,cleaned the carpets,filled propane and are going to deliver 70 miles one way to my home FREE of charge. I know they feel bad about what has happened and they are trying to make it right.Would i deal with them again? Probably. Would i deal with Keystone again..... Eh, id rather pluck my eye out and eat it like a olive on a tooth pick. Now if Keystone decides they want to meet my demands..............


----------



## joy-rick (Jan 27, 2008)

Joy and I bought our 2008 23RS from General RV in Brownstown, MI. We have had our TT back to them for service on several occasions, the latest was to have a receiver installed on the rear of the trailer for a bike rack. We have always been satisfied with the quality of their service and their responsiveness to our problems. We have primarily worked with Tanya at the service desk and Bob at the parts and accessories counter. Both of these employees have gone out of their way to help us with our needs.


----------



## leaderdogmom (Feb 14, 2009)

My DH and I bought our 321 FRL fiver from General RV in Mt. Clemens MI last month. They have 7 locations, 6 in Michigan and 1 in Ohio. Our first TT was a Dutchman bought from them in '95. They were good to deal with then but the trailer was crap, so our next TT was a Jayco. Since then, I had not heard real great things about them so I was hesitant to buy from them again. When we decided to upgrade to a fiver, we shopped around on the net and found that Holman had the best price. We were all set to make the trip to Cinci but went to the camper show locally to make sure of our choice. I really wanted the 310 FRL and showed the quote from Holman and asked if they could match the price. They didn't have the 310 but gave me the 321 FRL for $2000 less than the 310's price. A good deal since it has a third slide for the entertainment center. So it seems like they are very willing to deal now. I also liked the idea of having a local dealer for service. Delivery and PDI went smoothly, I have no complaints so far. But I really don't have any experience with their service dept. I think that whatever dealer you buy from, you have to be assertive and make sure you get everything you want. Good luck with your new fiver- that's a pretty cool floorplan. I wish we had choices like that when our kids were young.


----------



## Rollrs45 (May 7, 2007)

Thanks for the info everyone. They seemed willing to deal this time as they dropped the price for a new unit without hesitation. They even agreed to have the unit delivered to their Canton, Ohio dealership when it rolls off the line. Canton, OH is closer to me (NC) than any of the other stores. I guess I'm lucky in the fact the only time I will deal with their service department is if I find anything during the PDI. My local dealer, although not willing to match or even get close to the price, is willing to conduct service work. Had that not been the case I'm not sure if I would be so willing to buy out of state.



Oregon_Camper said:


> Sorry, no info on that dealer, but wife and I also gave up no a 5er and decided on the (yet to be released) Outback 301BQ
> 
> Question - If you were thinking of a Toy Hauler, you must have "toys". Now that you are going with a 5th wheel, you loose the bed of the truck to carry toys. What were your toys and how are you resolving the issue of getting them to the campground?


I had a motorcycle but I sold that, too. My wife just gave birth to our son on Sunday and I figured I wouldn't have much time for riding. We're probably going to wait 2-3 years and get another bike. After that I may start looking at toyhaulers again.

Mike


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Bought our 32BHDS from them in Wixom, MI. Not a bad experience. we did end up paying more than if we went to Lakeshore. the service since has been pretty good. no major issues to take it in for but when we have taken it in they took care of it quickly.


----------



## hrlyhny (Sep 23, 2009)

Rollrs45 said:


> After much consideration and thought, Marcy and I have decided to go the bunkhouse route instead of getting a toyhauler. We found the model we wanted (Keystone Outback Sydney 329 FBH) at Holman's and the price was great! I then remembered another dealer in the Michigan/Ohio area that beat the deal we were getting from Holmans, back when we were looking at the Cougar. I contacted the sales associate at Generals RV I had been dealing with and inquired about buying the Sydney from them. After discussing the unit with their general manager, the salesman contacted me back and beat Holmans by $1,500.00. I called my banker immediately and began drawing up the paperwork.
> 
> Before I sign..... has anyone heard anything about General's RV? If all goes well I'll be heading to Ohio in the next week or two and bringing home our new Fifth Wheel.
> 
> Mike


The location in Birch Run Mi was picketed because the are very poor on fixing issues with their customers rv,s. I live down the road from them. Would not advise to purchase from them. They do nat have a good name in my area


----------



## Sparrow & Joe (Jun 2, 2009)

Here is the review I just posted, I have heard less than flattering reviews of General but our experience has been good with them.



Sparrow & Joe said:


> JUst got home from picking up our new Passport 2590bh from the Brownstown Location. Two weeks ago we got ready for our 2nd weekend camp out of the year. We had the Outback packed up and left as soon as DH got off work on Thursday. We got to a very nice campground about 1 1/2 hours from home and started to make camp. We noticed the rear slide rails in side had broken loose of the ceiling and were bent and broken. The back of slide was askew and somewhat bowed out. We purchased the 2009 210RS new last June. It was our first upgrade after 15 years with a Jayco Popup that we enjoyed but were ready for a few luxuries(AKA inside potty, King size comfy bed etc.) We bought it from General RV in Brownstown MI.
> I called Gereral RV in Canton as it was the nearest dealer location and they noticed that the factory warranty was due to expire within 2 days. We were unable to use the Outback that evening but the campground had a cabin we used for the night and we hitched up and took the Outback to the Canton location on Friday AM. We discussed what we wanted to do, get it fixed & hope for the best, trade it in on something else??? We decided that we didn't want to risk a recurrance that made the unit unusable as well as being a big pain in the neck so we decided to go trailer shopping and see what our options were. We looked around locally and found the Passport and really liked it. We got a few prices and then I called our salesmen from last year and explained how disappointed we were with this situation. He beat the best price we had gotten, made arrangements for our Outback to be brought up to Brownstown and promised it would be sitting next to our new Passport so we could transfer all of our stuff when we came to pick it up. They also transfered our battery, the WDH parts off the TT and the Max Air vents we had installed last fall. We are ready to GO CAMPING AGAIN! I am very pleased with General RV, Robert, our salesmen, Anna in the finance office and Maekil (SP???) in service who did our Demo and sent us on our way!


----------



## forceten (Nov 14, 2008)

I passed by a general rv on the way to lakeshore to pick up my toy hauler. General wouldn't deal (at the time 09') and holman couldn't beat lakeshores price.

Times have changed I guess.


----------



## twincam (Jan 11, 2010)

been a while since your post, if you have not already then also give marci at lakeshore rv a shot at your business, typically they are the lowest on Outback. if you already have your new Outback then Congrats!!


----------



## cdnbayside (Jul 16, 2009)

We bought our 300BH from General RV in Wixom, MI in April. They beat Lakeshore's price and matched Holman's price. General RV is the closest US Outback dealer to us so this cut our driving distance in half. Only a 3 1/2 hour drive. We had a very good experience picking up our new Outback. Very professional, detailed and organized PDI. I highly recommend General RV in Wixom. We have had zero issues with our new Outback and have camped in it 14 nights so far since April.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

cdnbayside said:


> We bought our 300BH from General RV in Wixom, MI in April. They beat Lakeshore's price and matched Holman's price. General RV is the closest US Outback dealer to us so this cut our driving distance in half. Only a 3 1/2 hour drive. We had a very good experience picking up our new Outback. Very professional, detailed and organized PDI. I highly recommend General RV in Wixom. We have had zero issues with our new Outback and have camped in it 14 nights so far since April.


You got General RV to deal?!?!

Wow, I am impressed.....


----------

